# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Endlers

## CM Media

My new collection... :Laughing:  





If you're keen to see more strains, stay tune for more updates....  :Evil:

----------


## wadzzup

nice fish!!  :Smile:

----------


## ahkarboy

Look like guppies but they are very nice!!

----------


## Wackytpt

> Look like guppies but they are very nice!!


ENdlers belongs to the guppy group  :Smile:

----------


## CM Media

Yap.

They're from the same genus.  :Well done:

----------


## stormhawk

I think at least 9 new strains of the wild Endlers were introduced into the USA by a collector in Venezuela. You have one of them (White Peacock).

The black monocle fits the description of the original Endler strain collected by Dr Endler himself.

That said, you have a very nice white peacock strain. The caudal markings are nice.  :Wink:

----------


## Justikanz

Oh well, its his fish... Up to him to decide...

Anyway, this is the Endler's that I have... Sorry, not very clear...

----------


## CM Media

The strain that you posted is the orange strain. If I remember correctly, this was bought in by some of the fellow guppy hobbyist. Let me try to snap a picture of them in my tanks.  :Cool:

----------


## stormhawk

This strain is probably the one called Red Chest, from stock collected by Armando Pou in Venezuela.

----------


## hwchoy

let's keep this thread for discussion and posting of Endler strains. I moved the other discussions about keeping and hybridising Endlers over here http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=15608

----------


## benny

Hi Au,

Such striking colors!!! I'm considing keeping endlers too. Heard they are tough. Wonder if they are tough enough for me.  :Laughing:  

Cheers,

----------


## Wackytpt

> Hi Au,
> 
> Such striking colors!!! I'm considing keeping endlers too. Heard they are tough. Wonder if they are tough enough for me.  
> 
> Cheers,


benny got lobang let me know too

----------


## Justikanz

How tough you need your fish to be, Benny?  :Grin: 

My 2 pairs are not very productive... Else can sell their babies... Only got 6 babies after about 1 month...  :Confused:

----------


## stormhawk

Kanz, 6 months is really a long time. I once owned a pair of Endlers that did not reproduce at all. The female was big and fat but she never once dropped any fry. After 2 months of zero progress I passed her on to a friend of mine in the hope of getting them to finally produce some fry. He too kept them for a few months before he got fed up and passed them on to his friend. As far as I recall, the pair are still alive now and still zero fry. Almost a year already.  :Knockout:

----------


## CM Media

Hi Guys, 

It's very tough and a very good fish to start off for beginers. I got almost a hundred fry with 3 months from 2 pairs. Some ar enot so productive but certain changes to their enviroment can trigger them spawn. 

I have almost all my endlers breed and grow out in small tanks. If you follow my postings on the trade subforums in various forums, you;ll be able to tell the type of tank I'm using...

If you can't keep endlers alive, he/she can forget about keeping fishes.  :Evil:   :Blah:  

Once I have the time, I'll try to take more picture of various strains that I have to showcase here where there are hobbyists appreciate these little gems.

----------


## Justikanz

> Kanz, 6 months is really a long time.


JY... It is 1 month lah... With 6 babies only...  :Roll Eyes:  You got the numbers mixed up...  :Razz: 

Anyway, any idea what could be the reason why your never had babies? Wrong females? Genetics? Hmm...

----------


## Justikanz

:Jump for joy:  My females dropped more fry... But only managed to see about 4... Hope there are more hiding among the roots of the Limnobium sp in the tank...  :Angel:

----------


## benny

> Once I have the time, I'll try to take more picture of various strains that I have to showcase here where there are hobbyists appreciate these little gems.


Who wouldn't like these colorful little beauties?

Anyway, we'll hold you to your words and await for pictures of the other strains. 

Cheers,

----------


## CM Media

As promised...

Below is a orange strain that has being distributed by a hobbyist from the Singapore Guppy Club locally who bought them from US. 







Any comment are welcome.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

As usual, beautiful little gems.  :Shocked:

----------


## benny

Wow! The orange strain is even more attractive!! Is that just a variant or a sub species by itself?

Cheers,

----------


## CM Media

Hi Benny,

According to the person who collected these endlers, they are found in different pools of water. But during raining seasons, wanter may overflood the pools. So different strains when mix will definately cross breed for sure(That's my perception). Very little research has being done on the endlers thus not much info is available.

All my endlers breed true that's one thing I'm sure of.  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

> Hi Benny,
> 
> According to the person who collected these endlers, they are found in different pools of water. But during raining seasons, wanter may overflood the pools. So different strains when mix will definately cross breed for sure(That's my perception). Very little research has being done on the endlers thus not much info is available.
> 
> All my endlers breed true that's one thing I'm sure of.


hi cm media,

any chance of you letting go any endlers? if so, let me know. love to them my hand on some of these beauties

----------


## Justikanz

:Crying:  I lost ALL my Endler's!  :Crying:  Committed the stupid crime of overfeeding... 4 adults and 10 babies of the Orange chest strain all died overnight... *Sigh*...

----------


## stormhawk

Benny, that strain is just a variant. In the habitat where they live in, collection data was given as saying that each of these variants were caught in different parts of the lagoon, probably isolated smaller pools ringing the circumference of the lagoon. There's several links containing info regarding this collection trip by Armando Pou in 2002 I think and it was he who sent the new strains out into the hobby.

They are found in the Laguna de los Patos, close to Cumana, northeastern Venezuela.

Link to images of the strains collected by Armando and also excerpts of comments by Armando regarding the habitat.

http://members.cox.net/newcomb1/armando.html

----------


## CM Media

Another strain...... 

Be patience and you'll be rewarded with more strains.

----------


## benny

Very interesting tail marking. It's like a hook.

And of course very vibrant color as usual.

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

Btw, what makes an Endler and Endler? The much small body size than the Guppy? The black dot(s)? The dash of colour into the tail (making it look like a swordtail guppy)? Most of the time we can tell just by looking at the fish that it is not a guppy... but how, really?...

----------


## bullosa

Taking pictures on Endlers is a very very hard task. Nice pictures Au!! The Endlers of course is much more beautiful then it's pictures. I also find them fascinating that the colors on the male can seemingly 'glow' when courting the female. Maybe it's just an illusion. LOL.

----------


## soulfinder78

may i know where can i buy endler??? they r really nice. any of the bro here can advise???

----------


## stormhawk

soulfinder, try [email protected] Sometimes Azmi has some Endlers for sale.

----------


## soulfinder78

sorry but where's cf???

----------


## stormhawk

Its at Upper Serangoon Road, near Kovan MRT on the North-east Line. You have to walk abit down the road. I don't have the exact address because I only remember how to get there but not the address. I think the others might know the address.

----------


## CM Media

Hi All,

I've just shifted my hosting to another location and thus the pictures are not available.

Below is the link for all the images with some updates...
http://killiesconnection.org/gallery_endlers.html

more to come...

----------

